# New HD Tivo for Direct TV



## spicolte (Sep 8, 2007)

My apologies if this a duplicate post. I just received this e-mail from weaknees. Read on...this is fantastic news!! As a direct tv and tivo customer...I am excited to think this could be happening soon...and I can ditch my direct tv HD DVR!!

Anyone hear anything different? Or have conflicting news?

Here is the post:


New HD TiVo for DIRECTV
Coming in Late 2009


On September 2, TiVo announced that they will again work with DIRECTV to produce an all-new DIRECTV HD DVR with TiVo!

In addition, the newly-signed deal extends DIRECTVs partnership with TiVo through at least 2015, breathing new life into the millions of standard definition DIRECTV TiVo units still going strong.



As an authorized DIRECTV dealer catering to avid TiVo fans, we're thrilled with the news, and know (from the countless calls and emails we field daily) that it's music to our customers' ears. TiVo and DirecTV have been a bit short on the details, but they do plan to have the box shipping in about a year. And you can probably guess where you'll be able to buy it as soon as it's ready . . .


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

yup old news on here now


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

Generally I am pretty sympatheic to duplicate posts, but come on... This topic was clearly the title of most of the recent posts already on the front page of the forum. Someone would have had to no even attempt to read the current threads title before posting to not know that. At least skim the top page. This topic represents about 95% of all posts here for the last week...


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Citivas said:


> Generally I am pretty sympatheic to duplicate posts, but come on... This topic was clearly the title of most of the recent posts already on the front page of the forum. Someone would have had to no even attempt to read the current threads title before posting to not know that. At least skim the top page. This topic represents about 95% of all posts here for the last week...


Actually, the headline threads of a new version fell off the first screen, so I can understand why the thread was created.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Wouldn't the forum search for similar threads automatically when a new thread is started? I guess the OP used words in his title that didn't match anything concerning the subject.

This one is on the first page.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404052

There's also a large thread on DBSTalk for those interested.
http://www.satelliteguys.us/directv...o-launch-new-hd-directv-dvr-tivo-service.html


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

Isn't this where member's usually chime in with _Here we go again_, or _Sigh!!!!!!_, or _Oh no, not again!_? I seem to recall that happening recently....


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

RS4 said:


> Actually, the headline threads of a new version fell off the first screen, so I can understand why the thread was created.


Do we have different screens layouts (I don't know if that was possible here)? I went and counted a bunch of headlines related to the the announcement on the first page right before I posted. I have showed up at least a couple times a day since then and never seen them fall off the first page.


----------



## coachO (Nov 26, 2004)

Hey, it brings a smile to my face everytime I read this, so lets keep this topic front and center! It won't be long till I never have to go back to that other HR2X loving forum


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

coachO said:


> Hey, it brings a smile to my face everytime I read this, so lets keep this topic front and center! It won't be long till I never have to go back to that other HR2X loving forum


It sounds like you might belong to the faction that would never accept the HD DVR _without _Tivo sevice no matter how competitive it might be. That's OK, I guess, after all, some of us actually belong to a faction that would never vote for a vice president that thinks hunting wolves for sport from a helicopter is a good idea, either. 

But at the rate the HD DVR is improving, which is unprecedentedly significant, set against the rate that DTivo software seems to be going downhill from v3.1 software to v6.3/6.3b/6.3c/6.3d/6.3e/6.3f, etc., there is a chance that in that year's time the HD DVR may be a much-superior DVR to anything Tivo could even dream up, let alone mass-produce for DTV. Wouldn't that be ironic? It would also make such a close-minded position pretty pathetic.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

Smells like a bait post to me.

Can't we just let this Tivo vs. D* thing go? Neither box is perfectly stable. There are a bunch of active threads over at DBSTalk from HR2X owners who are still getting missed recordings, blank recordings, etc. They are frustrated beyond belief. I can sympathize because while I have been lucky lately that describes my experience for my first six months with the HR20. Similarly, there are plenty of people who have had stellar stability with the 10-250 and others who have had problems. Call it a draw.

The rest is all totally subjective. Most MP3 players have more advanced features than the Apple iPod line, yet most people prefer the iPod. Similarly, the D* units may have more features but that doesn't make them "better" only different. If the marketplace were truly free and open and people could chose either a TiVo or D* box and get all the same channels, it is not a given that people would gravitate toward the box with more features over the UI they liked and particular features they liked. More people might like a simpler UI and remote, DLB, Suggestions, Recent Deletions and the ability to use an external drive to EXPAND internal capacity rather than replace it, etc. than more advanced options D* offers. Others will prefer the D* UI. But it&#8217;s a mute point since it is not an open market. And probably most truly new users, with no history, are fine with just about ANY DVR, really.

So it seems like a big waste of time to argue about what is better. The fact that D* plans to give people a second option seems all-good. Doesn&#8217;t hurt those who are satisfied with or prefer the D* boxes and gives others an alternative. Can&#8217;t we just leave it at that?


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Citivas said:


> Smells like a bait post to me...


And so thank _you _for taking the bait. 



Citivas said:


> ...it seems like a big waste of time to argue about what is better...


It is always a waste of time to argue opinions. But I think to characterize what happens on these forums as an argument over opinions is to belittle what is to a great many folks a totally valid exercise, which is to present experiences both positive and negative with the various options we have. For those who have had limited experience with a platform they may be considering, that is most definitely of value.

But to argue on and on for the sake of arguing and to rehammer points over and over into the ground, well, I agree that probably has a limited value.


----------



## drumdude (Dec 25, 2007)

This is the best news I've heard all year!!! Finally! I can get rid of this lousy Time Warner Cable and go back to DirecTV. I refuse to go back until I can have HD Tivo.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Citivas said:


> Can't we just let this Tivo vs. D* thing go? Neither box is perfectly stable.


I don't have a problem at all about dropping the discussion about which box is better, which IMO really doesn't matter.

But depending upon what your definition of stability is I believe I might take exception to that statement. IMHO an un-hacked or hacked 6.2 SD DirecTiVo is almost perfect, as defined as follows: no un-requested reboots, no missed recordings (unless Tribune is involved), no short or long recordings (unless power problems are involved), no skips or pixel-izations unless weather/birds/animals/humans, alignment with the sun (twice a year at the equinox) or a bad feed from the source is involved, and no hard disk failures in over eight years of using a TiVo (including an upgraded Sony SVR-2000 with an added 60GB drive from Staples (within three months of purchase in 2000)) or in the five years of using a DirecTiVo, even though I opened all five of them to hack them.

I have seven TiVos and even though in the early years I had a few problems, I would say overall that TiVo and even DirecTV using the DirecTiVos has brought far more joy to my life than they have brought pain. 

I would defined that as stability.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

tbeckner said:


> ...IMHO an un-hacked or hacked 6.2 SD DirecTiVo is almost perfect...I would defined that as stability.


Point taken, but a point actually beside the actual point. A 6.2 SD Tivo is not among the options for "DirecTV HDTV Tivo Powered PVRs", which is the title of this forum (which also welcomes HR2x discussion) and basically what this thread is discussing.

I would define that as stability as well. The only problem is that the definition is still limited to one anecdotal example of an exception to the rule, and not at all representative of the norm, which makes it an interesting sidebar at best, and not actual evidence of any kind challenging the premise.

Regardless of your good fortune with your 6.2 SD DTivo, Citivas' statement that "neither box is perfectly stable" is pretty damned accurate, assuming he is speaking of the two options currently available for receiving HD via DTV.


----------



## Semco (Mar 19, 2005)

Well, if anyone cares, here's a news link 'bout it:

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,416662,00.html


----------



## mp11 (Jan 29, 2008)

TyroneShoes said:


> > there is a chance that in that year's time the HD DVR may be a much-superior DVR to anything Tivo could even dream up
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. Directv is definately showing signs of busting through the barriers of DVR superstardom.  That's probably why Directv wants in with Tivo. Get real.


----------

